# honda hra214 tune up



## jeh2881 (Jul 15, 2009)

i have a honda hra 214 mower that i got from my parents. it has been sitting for about two years and wont start. i know that it needs complete tune up but i dont know what all that entails. i have never done a tune up on anything before and would like to know what all i should do to get it running. or should i just take it to a shop since i a beginner in this department.


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

you would need to change oil/gas. spark plug, air filter, and last but least a complete carb tear down to the jets and clean them really good especially if gas has been sitting in it. maybe a new gas line also. not to mention gaskets for the carb. if your up to it i'm sure someone here can give you the part numbers you need but you'll need to post the serial number of the engine if so. you may call a shop around town and see if they can give you a qoute. if its espensive someone can walk you through it, don't need really any special tools except maybe a special carb tool to clean the jets, but spraying it with carb cleaner may work also. good luck


----------

